# Need Help with RO units



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

I am contemplating on whether or not it is worth it to buy a RO unit for my tank setup. I am setting up a 40g planted SA tank and get my RO water from the local pet store. Can anyone tell me whether or not it is worth it to own a RO unit considering I only have one tank and not the most handy of persons. I have found some that average 25g a day for just over $100 and don't know if this is a good deal.

If anyone can give me some pointers so I know what to look for that would be great!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

What fish are you keeping, what is your tap ph, and why are you using ro water. If you aren't reconstructing the water(adding some buffer, etc) you are setting yourself up for disaster.

Most of us here believe that stability is the most important part of keeping fish. "ideal" water conditions are great, but stability is the key.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

I have decided exactly on what the fish list is going to be. Right now the ideas I am throwing around are rams/apistos angels/discus. I have a lot of homework on all species and have kept both angels and rams in the past.

Whenever I do my water changes I usually go buy RO water from the LFS and use that instead of my tap water. The tap water here usually runs high 7 to around 8.0 ph, which is too high for what I want to keep. Just wondering who uses RO units out there and if it is worth it to get one.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry but have to bump this one. Just curious if anyone has one or has used one in the past. My ph around here runs a little over 8.0 and is not real clean so it would save me time running to and from the LFS buying RO water.

Just looking for some insight...


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Sure, buy a simple home RO unit. If you get one for your kitchen sink then you can store your fish water in five gallon buckets. You'll want to mix back in a certain amount of tap water to get the right pH, TDS, microsiemens whatever.

Forewarning: this is a big PITA, you will learn to dread water change days. I gave up on this and just went to larger percentage tap water changes with a Python. For just keeping vs. breeding your tap water is your best best. Plants and bog wood can help improve the tank environment by sucking up some nitrates and softening the water a bit.

Eric


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok. Hmmm all the decisions to be made!! :-? I am trying to keep the ph down in my tank seeing as the ph spikes to over 8.0 whenever I add my tap water into the equation. Am I correct to assume that RO water coming from my tap will still have lower ph?


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

RO water technically has no pH - it needs a buffer or tap water added back to it to support aquatic life. a pH of 8.0 by itself is not a problem, but a widely varying pH that peaks at 8.0 is, if that is what you meant by "spike". Look at this article for more info: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... mistry.php

You might post your water parameters on the SA forum and see what those folks think about your dilemma.

Cheers, 
Eric


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh, and the low/no pH water would come out of separate smaller tap that comes with the RO kit, not the main tap you normally use.

Look here: http://www.waterfiltersonline.com/rever ... ystems.asp I love these guys, great service.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

I made the RO decision many years ago. I cant stand lugging buckets. I have 2-60 gallon trash cans set up with the RO feeding to one and overflow filling the other. This allows me to treat the RO with any additives. I've recently rigged 2-magdrives attached to a water hose to get them back to the tanks. I have 2-90s that use the RO water for 30% twice a month changes.

If you only do 5 gallon water changes, then I don't see the point. If you religiously change your water weekly at 15 gallons a change, then I think it might be worth it to you.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

ok thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate the help. Almost sounds like its not as worth it as I once believed. Unless I find a good deal, I think I may pass on it until I get my big tank  .

Thanks again guys, this is why I use the board. :thumb:


----------



## balz2dwall (Jun 14, 2004)

If you're still looking for an RO unit . . .
Buckeye Field Supply has great prices on RO units . . . $101 for a 100 GPD RO unit, $123 for a 100 GPD RO/DI unit . . .

If you're planning on keeping water quality sensitive fish, I'd get an RO unit . . . they aren't that big of a hassle . . . :thumb:


----------

